# Reverse Cymbal Samples



## Najka (Oct 1, 2013)

Hey all, I put together a little package of Reverse cymbals for you to use in your recordings. Great way to spice up a track and make it more interesting. 


Reverse Cymbal Samples by Najka on SoundCloud - Hear the world


Zip file: 
Najka's Reverse Cymbals

Enjoy!


----------



## metal_sam14 (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks mate these are great


----------



## depths of europa (Oct 2, 2013)

these are way better than teh reverse cymbals i was using before, Thanks!


----------



## Daf57 (Oct 2, 2013)

Nice!! These sound great - thanks, man!


----------



## tedtan (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 2, 2013)

Sounds awesome. I will definitely try to find some use for these.


----------



## Divided-Divine (Feb 27, 2014)

Awesome, used these in a mix and they work out greatly
Emil Bringsli - The Place God Forgot - YouTube
Two of the samples are used around 3.13


----------



## BillMurray (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you. These will do nicely.


----------



## Alphanumeric (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice.

But 5 is clipping, and some of the shorter ones are distorted slightly.


----------

